# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Давайте поиграем

## Phenex.New episode

Здесь все - для любителей компьютерных игр. Самые лучшие хиты, самые лучшие прохождения самых лучших игр, являющихся демонстрацией смерти. Сцены тяжкого насилия, изображение крови,графический сексуальный контент и ругательства могут присутствовать. Наслаждайтесь)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Я буду здесь представлять новые игры, только создаваемые разработчиками, но и будут указания на те, что уже вышли, и имеют резонанс.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Начну с игры, с названием Lust for darkness. "Земля уже принадлежит нам, пора узнать, что прячется среди звезд". Это предисловие. Игра не новая, но она стоит того, чтобы ее пройти.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Последний выпуск супер игры  Resident Evil 2. Проходила на  PlayStation 4. Лучшее прохождение игры - на Куплинов плей. Серьезно. Ржала на моменте с Тираном).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Есть две игры, с трогательной и печальной историей, которые я проходила. Первая из них называется "Что осталось от Эдит Финч", вторая "Исчезновение Итана Картера". В оригинале это звучит как:  "What Remains of Edith Finch" и "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter".  Было ли у вас когда-нибудь такое чувство, которое возникает при прочтении очень интересной книги: тебе хочется быстрее узнать, что же там дальше по сюжету, но вместе с тем, ты оттягиваешь этот сладостный момент, потому что панически боишься того, что эта история закончится? Так вот эти две игры именно такие. Игры создавались в разных студиях, но ощущение такое, что разработчик один, потому что тематически они похожи. Неплохая графика, красивые пейзажи и наличие философского контекста, - вот то, что их объединяет. Они заставляют переживать и ностальгировать. Как будто это то, что тебе очень знакомо, хотя и происходило не с тобой. А описание смерти совсем маленького ребенка в игре "Что осталось от Эдит Финч" не может не тронуть даже самое черствое сердце. Но лично меня растрогала смерть другого персонажа, Льюиса Финча. Почему? Мне кажется, именно его я понимала, как никого другого. Наверное, мне это очень близко.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Вас привлекают игры с насилием и кишками? Что вы в них находите? 
Последний пост явно не в тему, думаю, если там такого нет...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вас привлекают игры с насилием и кишками? Что вы в них находите? 
> Последний пост явно не в тему, думаю, если там такого нет...


 Встречный вопрос: а что вы находите в этой жизни, ведь насилие и жестокость - ее неизбежные спутники.  Многие классики литературы описывали в своих произведениях военные действия, убийства, бессмысленное кровопролитие. Это было, есть, и к сожалению, еще будет. Можно, конечно, отрицать эти явления, закрывать на них глаза, делая вид, что ничего не происходит, но реальность от этого не изменится. Если вас смутил мой первый пост, то у вас явные проблемы с чувством юмора и слишком серьезное отношение к жизни). 
Что касается игр, то, на самом деле, разные жанры привлекают, если в них присутствуют сюжет и смысл. Вчера, например, посмотрела начало прохождения Metro Exodus у нескольких стримеров. Кстати, еще кое-что о чувстве юмора, на конкретном примере. У одного из них почти 6,5 млн. подписчиков, второй на днях еле дотянул до 800 тыс. Первый сделал это не напрягаясь, иронично раскрывая даже контент "с кишками", второй из кожи вон лезет, и с мольбой "ребята, давайте поднажмем", собирает заветные лайки. И вроде бы оба делают то, что им нравится, а результативный разрыв очевиден. Думаю, всем понятно, почему.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> у вас явные проблемы .


 Вы врач и ставите диагноз по фотографии?
Я не роюсь в кишках, даже если они меня окружат, а обращаю внимание на другое. Где сосредоточено внимание- туда и отдаю свою энергию.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

В продолжение своего предыдущего поста. Сегодня просмотрела еще несколько частей записи Metro Exodus у второго стримера. Не смотрела бы, но он довольно быстро проходит игру, а мне хотелось узнать, что будет дальше. Вообще-то, не могу сказать, что постапокалиптическая тема мне слишком уж близка. Но я точно знаю: если уж мне нравится, то значит, будет высокий рейтинг. Да, такая вот у меня уникальная способность. Сразу могу распознать, где в фантик конфету завернули, а где кусок дерьма. Правда, только после того, как разверну, и уже чуть ли не съем. Ладно, я отвлеклась. Так вот, Metro Exodus. Ну что сказать, мне нравится. Позабавил момент с "Ковчегом": прямая отсылка на "Терминус" из сериала "Ходячие мертвецы" (кто смотрел, тот поймет). С сектантами-техноборцами, поклоняющимися "Царь-рыбе", вообще интересная история вышла. А ведь примерно такие же случаи и в настоящей реальности существуют, достаточно вспомнить, как некоторые в 2012 году к концу света готовились. И можно было бы получить полное удовольствие, уже от просмотра стрима, если бы не сам стример. Я пока смотрела, одну вещь поняла: ну не надо так напрягаться, не надо выжимать результат всеми правдами  и неправдами, так только хуже. Перепроходить по 10 раз некоторые моменты, чтобы не испортить карму своим неправильным действием (это по игре). Да кому какое дело, убил ты кого-то, или оглушил. Как считаешь нужным, так и делай, не спрашивая никого. Эта нерешительность и связанная с ней задержка немного раздражала. Да ладно, о чем это я:"немного". Пи*дец как раздражала.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вы врач и ставите диагноз по фотографии?
> Я не роюсь в кишках, даже если они меня окружат, а обращаю внимание на другое. Где сосредоточено внимание- туда и отдаю свою энергию.


 Идете вы по улице. Вдруг видите, что на глазах у прохожих мужчина избивает женщину (или любой другой акт жестокости и насилия над человеком). Ваши действия - переводите взгляд на клумбу с цветами, стараясь не обращать внимания на то, что выглядит "не эстетично". Как-то так?)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

А знаете,  хэт шот, вы в чем-то правы. Не в том, что совершенно не понимаете смысла термина "где сосредоточено внимание- туда и отдаю свою энергию". Но в том, что энергия зачастую действительно утекает не туда, куда надо. Незачем распыляться, пытаясь вести огонь "по площадям". Незачем кому-то что-то доказывать. Незачем падать со своих высот, или всплывать со своих глубин (кому как нравится) ради совершенно непонятной и ненужной цели. Незачем пытаться создать идеальный мир со слов кого-то другого, и надеяться на то, что именно вам там будет охренительно комфортно. Как-то сейчас четко все это в моем сознании сложилось, и я ясно почувствовала всю несостоятельность игры в данном направлении. Энергию нужно перенаправить, и это будет правильным решением.

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

Это альфа версия. Ждем! Скоро выпуск. Я подписалась в STEAM.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Досматриваю летсплеи в исполнении Куплинова Metro Exodus. Сама проходить уже точно не буду, потому что неинтересно. Сделала вывод: не надо стремиться увидеть конец игры в исполнении того, кто тебе безразличен. Ничего существенного и захватывающего не увидишь. Только нудное и тупое движение вперед. Без эмоций, без горячего шарика в солнечном сплетении, без чувства головокружительного падения в пустоту. Это успех, ребята, пробуйте его на вкус, на примере других.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Игра закончилась, спасибо создателю. Тем не менее, снова обращаюсь к психологии. Почему мне не нравятся те, кто стремится себя позиционировать, как, сука, пуп земли. Они хотят казаться умными, не приемлют тех, кто по их критериям не соответствуют параметрам. Их любимые персонажи - красивые, таинственные обольстители, наделенные знаниями не от мира сего. Проблема только в том, что сами они таковыми не являются, но им до дрожи хочется ими быть. Но внутренним чутьем они понимают, что такими никогда не будут, поэтому играют роль. Роль того, кем никогда не станут.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Ну что, Темпо, я сколько угодно раз могу проваливаться в этом несовершенстве, а ты бесчисленное количество раз можешь молчать. Силы еще остались?)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Трогательная история одной игры :Smile: 
https://kanobu.ru/news/obnaruzhen-sa...zen.yandex.com

----------


## microbe

Я начинал играть с видеоигр с приставок в 1994-году первая приставка Dendy 8-бит помню игры mortal kombat-1/2/3, принц Персия, король лев, Аладдин, черепашки ниндзя-1/2, турнир черепашки ниндзя, революция, контра, супер контра, чип и Дейл, Дональд Дак, балу, попай, чёрный плащ, раннер, каратека, бомберман и т.д. В 1998-году перешёл на Sega 16-бит, играл игры: mortal kombat-1/2/3 и ultimate, toxic, Джимми червячёк, технокоп, robocop, terminator, уличная ярость-1/2/3, street fighter, golden axe-1/2/3, top gear, contra и т.д. В 2001-году перешёл на Sony Play Station-1, играл игры: Tekken-1/2/3, Mortal Kombat Trilogy и т.д. В 2002-году появился персональный компьютер и понеслись разные игры, quake, doom, need for speed, gta, unreal tournament, cs, mobile force, pain killer, call of duty, crysis и т.д. Короче играл в игры до 2012-года, после уже неохотно, ибо апатия к играм... 
p.s. я не все описал игры которые играл, ибо их очень много

----------


## 4ёрный

В 94 я уже оставил попытки писать игры. Ибо надоело. А играть я начинал на бк0010, zx, и позже на 286. Сейчас предпочитаю игры, где нужно думать.

----------


## microbe

Я вообще все 2D-3D игры писал на C++ используя голое API DirectX 8/9 и OpenGL в 2004-году, многие даже C++ не могут освоить, ибо не могут думать системно, то бишь для них указатели и шаблоны ад израиль. Указатели вообще это просто, итерация и арифметика и косвенная адресация вообще просто. До сих пор не понимаю почему многие не могут познать ЯП C/C++ ?

----------


## microbe

Я не просто программист слабак, я даже создал интерпретатор для создания GDI 2D-игр на базе WinAPI, то бишь в начале синтаксический анализ в преобразовании в байт-код далее исполнение, конечно JIT не добавлял ибо это просто было развлечение. Даже создавал свои регулярные выражения на основе алгоритма Кнута-Морриса-Пратта.

----------


## Nabat

microbe, у тебя работа связана с программированием?

----------


## microbe

Да, я программист, правда сейчас не работаю программистом, а бью баклуши, ибо надоело возиться в гавно-коде.

----------


## microbe

У меня несколько специальности, электрик киповец, автомеханик и программист. Автослесарём работал маленько, на японский тачанок стойки замкнулся менять, а многие думают что немецкие авто престиж, да они сыпется хуже японок и южно кореек. Просто переплачивают за бренд, тоже за самое с IPhone.

----------


## Unity

За Тесла-моторс будущее.)
Никакой гари выхлопа, никакого рокота моторов, упор на надёжность - словно бы в СССР...
Смею аз мечтать, что чрез несколько десятилетий Человечество навсегда избавится от плена ДВС...

----------


## 4ёрный

Подсчитано, что при выработке электроэнергии для пробега Теслы в 1 км вредных выбросов получается больше, чем для того же самого пробега авто на газе. Тесла - тупик.

----------


## Unity

Ну так энергетика также не стоит на месте: ветряные фермы, фотоэлементы, приливные станции...
Когда люди (вскоре) исчерпают углеводороды - волею-неволею придётся учиться жить в стиле "эко". Имхо, лучше начинать Сейчас.

----------


## microbe

На счёт Тесла, в роде на хабре читал что у них спад продаж и инвесторы скептически настроены. Вон южно корейцы на водороде ляпают тачки.

----------


## Unity

Ну а сам-то водород - разе во промышленности добывают не электролизом воды?

----------


## Человек из будущего

Я щас в кроссаут (CROSSOUT) играю, там собираешь тачку, пушку, или лазер или крюки, или гарпун, там куча оружия, кабин, колеса, летучие двигатели, колеса, гусеницы. Собираю крафт и в бой, классная бойня получается 8 на 8 в онлайн.

----------


## microbe

Не спец по текущим играм, ибо с 2012-года не играю в них, последний раз на компе играл в ассасин.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

STEAM: "Little Misfortune - это интерактивная история, основное внимание в которой уделено исследованиям и персонажам, одновременно темным и милым; история, в которой ваш выбор имеет последствия.

В главной роли Неудача Рамирес Эрнандес, восьмилетний ребёнок с богатым воображением, который ищет приз Вечное Счастье, чтобы подарить своей маме. Во главе со своим новым другом, Мистером Голос, они отправляются в лес, где раскрываются тайны и случаются неприятности."

Неприятности бывают у всех. Особенно тогда, когда вас больше нет. Мило, когда случается рвота любви и в вашей жизни (ушедшей) появляется лис, с драгоценными голубыми глазами, каких больше нет в этом мире.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Цитаты из игры, которые меня тронули до слез:

Неудача:
- Мама постоянно приводит меня сюда, здесь очень скучно. Иногда она отправляет меня за сигаретами, а сама обнимается с незнакомцами у мусорных контейнеров.
Голос:
- Это правда?
Неудача:
- Угу…
Неудача:
- Однажды мама привела меня сюда и забыла… Мне пришлось играть внутри всю ночь, пока охранник не нашел меня. Он подумал, что я енот. 
Голос:
- Что ж, похоже, Ты весело провела ту ночь!
Неудача:
- Ага… Не считая того, что я много плакала, было весело!

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> кому нужны твои слезы???  - Только тебе самой


 Ох, и не говори… 
Мне кажется, что в этот раз тебя не банили, выходит, что ты меняешь ники просто так, а не потому, что приходится это делать. Наверное, у тебя плохая память и ты забываешь пароли. А даже если записываешь, то потом путаешь, потому что их слишком много. 




> кстати, в шашки играю) В шахматы пробовал - не пошло)


 Иногда я почти уверена, что ты играешь в дурака на раздевание с незнакомками у мусорных контейнеров…

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Впрочем, птица, я не расстраиваюсь, и незнакомки, думаю, тоже


 А дальше прямо напрашивается слоган из Дома-2: "И мы счастливы!!!".  Возьми на заметку, будешь ушедших с проекта так провожать)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Вот она, игра года: "The Beast Inside" долгожданная) Разработчики так долго играли с моими чувствами) Я ее сейчас устанавливаю, и думаю, что получу столько удовольствия, сколько не получала со времен Алана Вейка.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Все, наигралась... Установила, а она не запускается. Что только не делала, ничего не выходит. Выдает окно: "You do not have any debugging symbols required to display the callstack for this crash." Микроб, это твой звездный час, как думаешь, в чем может быть проблема? Видеодрайверы обновить?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Недавно переустановили мне систему, драйверы, соответственно, скачивали уже новые, значит, не в этом дело. До этого я в STEAM демку этой игры уже скачивала, игра запускалась норм. Вся хрень произошла после переустановки Windows. Тот программист не смог повторно установить демку, вылетало все то же окно. Мы подумали, ладно, дождемся выхода самой игры. Дождались. Все равно то же самое. Может, откатить видеодрайверы? 
Микроб, NASA зафиксировал астероид, который приближается к Земле. Если он внезапно поменяет траекторию, и врежется в нашу планету, и я не успею пройти эту игру, то виноват будешь ты)

----------


## Morpho

Боже Всевышний в лице Capcom) Спасибо тебе за то, что ты придумал Resident EVIL 8: Village и леди Димитреску. Ты изменил мою жизнь и она уже никогда не будет прежней).

----------


## Nabat

Е-мае, ну и вкусы у тебя. А в нормальные игры ты не играешь? Хотя, вот, вроде, двумя сообщениями выше увидел Alan Wake, значит не все потеряно.

----------


## Morpho

> Е-мае, ну и вкусы у тебя. А в нормальные игры ты не играешь? Хотя, вот, вроде, двумя сообщениями выше увидел Alan Wake, значит не все потеряно.


 Не могу сказать, что я фанат Резидента, но седьмой мне очень понравился. И, собственно, почему я Димитреску упомянула... В одном из обзоров игры её сравнили с Тираном. А Тирана я панически боялась. Чтобы описать, насколько силён был мой страх, нужно было написать не "панически боялась", а боялась до... Ну, понятно, в общем, как... Не буду упоминать эту часть тела и связанные с ней процессы, а то Ванечке и так нехорошо, по ходу).

----------


## Nabat

Никогда не понимал этой "ужасной" составляющей. Если тебя что-то пугает, то ты получаешь отрицательные эмоции. Если ты получаешь отрицательные эмоции, то как тебе это может нравиться?
Девиация. Мазохизм.
В том же Alan Wake или Silent Hill 2 очень мало скримеров, но великолепная атмосфера. Вот чем они берут меня.

----------


## Morpho

> Никогда не понимал этой "ужасной" составляющей. Если тебя что-то пугает, то ты получаешь отрицательные эмоции. Если ты получаешь отрицательные эмоции, то как тебе это может нравиться?
> Девиация. Мазохизм.


 Это другой вид страха, от него не получаешь отрицательных эмоций, совсем наоборот. Я думаю, тоже самое чувствовали бы главные герои Uncharted, демонстрируя немыслимый паркур на грани жизни и смерти. Тут уже  холодный пот проступает, и впору самой начать молиться Святому Дисмасу, а самих Дрейков, судя по их возгласам, вставляет так, что эмоции зашкаливают. Это не мазохизм, это драйв. Хотя… страшно представить, что бы было, воплотись игра в реальность. С рёвом и выпученными от ужаса глазами я неслась бы по улицам города, даже не думая отстреливаться от зомби. А от одного вида Тирана сдохла бы на месте. Всё, game over. Но это не точно. Может, пробежав таким образом два квартала, попривыкла бы и начала действовать согласно обстановке.

----------


## Morpho

> Resident EVIL 8: Village


 Новый Резидент со старой плесенью из Луизианы. Несмотря на всю мощь четырёх владык, Бейкеры были, всё-таки, убедительней. Катастрофически не хватало лута для крафта патронов. И, почему то, как мне показалось, начало и седьмого, и восьмого Резидента было гораздо эпичнее, чем их концовка. В целом, здорово, мне понравилось. К финальной части игры закончились боеприпасы, и я психовала так, что давление поднялось, но обошлось без реанимации. 
PS Эти игры когда-нибудь убьют меня.

----------


## Morpho

Ну вот ещё один шедевр (надеюсь) от разработчиков Supermassive Games - The Dark Pictures Anthology: House of Ashes. С придыханием приступаю).

----------


## tempo

Решила прокачать скиллы к 31 октября? ))

----------


## Morpho

> Решила прокачать скиллы к 31 октября? ))


 Я смотрю, 31 октября тебе прям покоя не даёт) И что я буду делать в эту ночь. Ну, как ты сам понимаешь, не надо рядиться в нечисть тому, кто сам ею и является). Поэтому, когда границы между миром живых и миром духов практически сотрутся, то, поверь, светильником Джека и пластмассовыми надгробиями я не ограничусь)

----------


## tempo

Твоё немирное мировоззрение прочно ассоциируется с мётлами, ступами и гаданием на внутренностях чёрной кошки ))

----------


## Morpho

> Твоё немирное мировоззрение прочно ассоциируется с мётлами, ступами и гаданием на внутренностях чёрной кошки ))


 Моё-то мировоззрение как раз очень даже мирное. Чего не скажешь о верующих в разных Богов). Для меня, например, ярким примером немирного поведения являются давки паломников в местах, являющихся для них священными. Мекка во время хаджа в частности. Люди часто подвергаются опасности быть затоптанными и раздавленными, что периодически и случается – гибнут десятки и даже сотни человек. Не говорю уже о тех случаях массовой давки, когда погибшие исчислялись тысячами. Христианские любители искупать грешки не отстают – не так давно (весной, кажется) произошла смертельная давка в Израиле на горе Мерон. Уж не помню, что там у них приключилось, но удивил тот факт, что даже после инцидента эти идиоты не пожелали покинуть место, вступали в стычки с полицией и пытались прорваться к могиле какого-то раввина… Вот где дикость средневековая.

----------


## tempo

К нам в Минск как-то привозили аж мощи аж святого аж не помню которого.
Так добрые христиане смиренно лезли через головы других, тоже добрых, христиан, мотивируя тем, что им очередь знакомые заняли  :Smile: 
(не подумай только, что и я там был, белой палкой крестя налево-направо - мне участница мероприятия рассказала)
Так что метла и ступа - не самый плохой вариант. Честный, по крайней мере.

----------


## Morpho

Когда я поняла, что думаю не так, как все (большинство, по крайней мере), меня это поначалу повергло в культурный шок, без преувеличения. Посмеялась, когда Отжитый писал о своей вере в то, что за ним прилетят инопланетяне.  Я ведь тоже верила, и даже ждала. Я помню, как в десятом классе, на уроке, спутала свет от прожектора на подъёмном кране с НЛО. За окном было темно, и я вглядывалась в небо, пытаясь что-то там разглядеть. А тут яркий шар. Я на весь класс заорала "летит, летит!!!" Надо мной потом ещё неделю все смеялись. Так что… без вариантов…

----------


## tempo

... и ты выбрала веру в неопознанные летающие карты, и больше не рассказываешь об этом живым - только виртуально.
Практично  :Smile:

----------


## Morpho

> и ты выбрала веру в неопознанные летающие карты


 Нет, я просто решила, что если уж меня не забрали, то пусть эта чуждая для меня цивилизация послушает, что я о ней думаю). 
И ты знаешь… Я, как многие в этом мире, за лучшим куском и местом под солнцем никогда не кидалась, но всё равно получала. Тем не менее, поведение такое в людях раздражает. Даже в мелочах. Например, есть у меня знакомая, с которой мы вместе с работы едем, по пути нам. И вот займёт она место в автобусе, и вроде бы, нормально сидит, но нет… как только кто-то освобождает другое, которое, по её мнению, лучше, она сразу же перескакивает. Ну, про то, как в отряде офицерские жены мясо делили, я уже писала… Свора голодных собак ведут себя деликатнее. И вот это вот… успеть, ухватить, урвать… причём, не важно, что – кусок колбасы или место в очереди к святым мощам. Они ненормальные.

----------


## Артикль

> .       спутала свет от прожектора на подъёмном кране с НЛО.


 НЛО ярким светом не светит как прожектор с подъёмного крана. Видел в небе над лесом четыре оранжевых огня в ряд светили. На
месте зависли. Потом резко в сторону рванули, пролетели и исчезли.
Бывают ещё несколько огней серо - голубого цвета. В сочетании может ещё и красный быть. Висят на месте неподвижно. Потом
начинают движение по странной траектории. И также исчезают. Меня это давно не удивляет. В Тверской области таких полно. Там
вообще на них внимание не обращают.

----------


## Morpho

> В Тверской области таких полно. Там вообще на них внимание не обращают.


 Ничего себе. Может быть, там какие-то военные базы расположены и это их секретные разработки, что-то вроде того, что в штате Невада? Почему именно в Тверской области это часто происходит, вот в чём вопрос. Интересно было бы хотя в бинокль на них посмотреть. Может, у вас там ещё и круги на полях?)

----------


## Артикль

> .        Почему именно в Тверской области это часто происходит, вот в чём вопрос.


 Я не из Тверской области. Хотя где видел 4 оранжевых огня это место не далеко от Твери. Скорее всего там база какой-то расы
инопланетян, а не секретные объекты военных РФ.

----------


## Артикль

Я тебе ещё больше скажу. Хотя в это трудно поверить. Один житель Тверской области рассказывал такой инцидент. Он сам мастер
спорта по боксу, кубки выигрывал на соревнованиях, тренер по боксу. И как то повёл группу школьников в турпоход. Разбили на
опушке леса палатки. Уже стемнело. И тут недалеко приземлился реальный НЛО. Вышли два представителя внеземных и пошли в
его сторону. Так этот спортсмен бросился бежать в лесную чащу оставив группу ребят на произвол судьбы. Думал что его на опыты
заберут. Но дело как то обошлось. Ни кто не пострадал. Ну не будет же он так врать про себя как испугался и сбежал.

----------


## Morpho

> Скорее всего там база какой-то расы инопланетян, а не секретные объекты военных РФ.


 Не может быть  :EEK!:  А правительство в курсе?)

----------


## Morpho

> Вышли два представителя внеземных и пошли в его сторону.


 А он рассказал, как они выглядели, что делали, может, что-то говорили? И что потом сказали ребята? 
Что их на опушку леса-то занесло, может, просто грибов собрать хотели?)

----------


## Артикль

> .   А правительство в курсе?)


 Вопрос в другом. Не само ли это и есть наше закулисное мировое правительство ? Земные люди так править как сейчас вряд ли
додумаются. Такое впечатление что всё уничтожат и двинутся дальше всё гробить где возможно.

----------


## Dementiy

> Почему именно в Тверской области это часто происходит, вот в чём вопрос.


 Я живу в тверской области. Ничего тут нет. Одна лишь серость, слякоть, воровство, подхолимство и прочее, прочее, прочее.

В детсве я тоже верил в НЛО. Теперь мне просто нет до этого дела. Что есть, что нет - пофиг.
Из своих собственных воспоминаний - только два раза в жизни видел нечто, что нельзя объяснить научно. Остальное по рассказам. 
Но когда человек начинает врать и выдумывать небылицы про: тарелки, инопланетян, чертей, приведений и прочее - я это вижу.

----------


## Артикль

Ну объект над лесом я видел в Талдомском районе. Дальше там трасса на Савёлово идёт. Остальные объекты вообще в другом
регионе. Рассказ про спортсмена меня не удивил. Талдом рядом с границей Тверской области.

----------


## Morpho

> Я живу в тверской области.


 Так я и не поняла, из какой ты области, дружище… то ли из Тверской, то ли не из Тверской… ну да ладно. 



> Из своих собственных воспоминаний - только два раза в жизни видел нечто, что нельзя объяснить научно. Остальное по рассказам.


 Я думаю, что многие в своей жизни, если и видели что-то необъяснимое, то максимум несколько раз. А со временем само воспоминание об этом стирается в памяти, и ты уже не можешь точно ответить даже самому себе - происходило ли всё в реальности, или это только плод твоего воображения. 



> Но когда человек начинает врать и выдумывать небылицы про: тарелки, инопланетян, чертей, приведений и прочее - я это вижу.


 Ты собиратель фольклора, что ли?) Или охотник за привидениями?) Зачем тебе выводить их на чистую воду? Тем более, что хорошую историю не грех и приукрасить. Но интереснее, всё же, когда повествование от первого лица. Была у меня подруга… давно… По её рассказам впору книгу писать, столько всего жуткого я наслушалась. Но не только слышала, а, было дело, даже увидела и почувствовала.

----------


## Morpho

Блин, Артикль) Я не заметила, что это Dementiy писал, думала, ты)

----------


## Morpho

Dementiy, да я тоже прекрасно вижу, когда человек врёт). И поняв это, сразу задаю себе следующий вопрос: с какой целью?

----------


## Артикль

> Блин, Артикль) Я не заметила, что это Dementiy писал, думала, ты)


 Кто бы что не писал есть такие уфологи которые этим занимаются. Все внеземные да и земные делятся на три основные вида.
Инсектоиды (насекомые), рептоиды, гуманоиды. Ну есть ещё множества различных. В том числе и бестелесные. Всё это можно
найти и вникнуть в суть дела. Было бы желание. Впрочем источники несколько разнятся, но незначительно. Даже в Велесовой 
книге об этом упоминается. Не думаю что всё это враньё и выдумки.

----------


## Dementiy

> с какой целью?


 Чтобы почувствовать себя значительным, сопричастным к чему-то таинственному, свидетелем чуда.
Так повышается его важность в глазах окружающих: "Он избран небесами! Поцелованн Богом!"
И может быть, общество оценит его чуть больше чем он того заслуживает; обделит вниманием, которого все так жаждут.
Ради этого, не грех и соврать немного. Ну кому от этого станет хуже!?
Можно даже самого себя уверить в том, что это было. Самогипноз - классная штука...

----------


## Morpho

> Всё это можно найти и вникнуть в суть дела. Было бы желание.


 Ну, допустим, нашла и вникла. Как мне поможет эта информация? Что мне с ней делать? Интересно было бы отправиться на поиски секретных инопланетных баз. Но мы же не агенты ФБР. Поэтому, кроме ржавого трактора, ничего не найдём. Поэтому, нет смысла загоняться.

----------


## Morpho

> Чтобы почувствовать себя значительным, сопричастным к чему-то таинственному, свидетелем чуда.
> Так повышается его важность в глазах окружающих: "Он избран небесами! Поцелованн Богом!"
> И может быть, общество оценит его чуть больше чем он того заслуживает; обделит вниманием, которого все так жаждут.


 Ага, ну или просто поржут все и разойдутся)

----------


## Артикль

> . Ну, допустим, нашла и вникла. Как мне поможет эта информация? Что мне с ней делать?


 Из матрицы выйдешь с прогой в которой три установки. Мы во Вселенной одни, наша цивилизация на планете первая, после смерти
ничего нет.



> . Интересно было бы отправиться на поиски секретных инопланетных баз


 И не дай Бог найти !!!.... живым оттуда уже не выйти. Одни военные обнаружили подобные подземные входы. Нашли их разрезанными
пополам. И не поперёк, а вдоль. В смысле самих военных. Ну это так, читал всё по этой теме. А то снова мне льстить начнут якобы
сам сочинил. Так что версия про дружбу с инопланетянами под большим сомнением.

----------


## Артикль

> .  живым оттуда уже не выйти.


 Ах да, по тематике форума как раз то что надо. ))) А то какие-то препараты с девайсами изобретают.

----------


## Morpho

> Из матрицы выйдешь с прогой в которой три установки. Мы во Вселенной одни, наша цивилизация на планете первая, после смерти
> ничего нет.


 Для этого можно поступить проще – долбануться головой посильнее, так, чтобы травматическую деменцию себе обеспечить. Полное обнуление и выписка из матрицы гарантированы.

----------


## Артикль

> Для этого можно поступить проще – долбануться головой посильнее, так, чтобы травматическую деменцию себе обеспечить. Полное обнуление и выписка из матрицы гарантированы.


 Ну окончив вышку по Гарвардской системе образования по другому никак.

----------


## Morpho

> Ну окончив вышку по Гарвардской системе образования по другому никак.


 В смысле?)

----------


## Артикль

> В смысле?)


 Ты мне напоминаешь мою ушедшую подругу. С двумя вышками была. Ну примерно бы так как Ты состряпаа остроумный ответ про
матрицу и тому подобное. Я ещё её спросил что вышки то Гарвардские конечно. Так и есть. Образование по этому принципу формирует
определённые взгляды на мировосприятие.

----------


## Morpho

> Я ещё её спросил что вышки то Гарвардские конечно. Так и есть. Образование по этому принципу формирует
> определённые взгляды на мировосприятие.


 Чего? :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

Нашёл свой прошлый аккаунт.  И вот искал тему одну. Там Сингулярность, он же Бронсон. Его банили постоянно. 

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...F2%EE%F0%FB%F7

----------


## Morpho

> Там Сингулярность, он же Бронсон. Его банили постоянно.


 Это который писал, что теорию Большого взрыва доказали и чёрная дыра - это "ничего", в которое можно слетать?  :Smile: 
Дарвин тоже со своей теорией эволюции везде лез, только вот есть ли среди вас те, кто верит, что произошёл от обезьяны? :Smile: 
А у "ничего" откуда такая гравитация?  :Smile:

----------


## Артикль

> .         чёрная дыра - это "ничего", в которое можно слетать?


 Блин, да был я в ней. И все были кто из тела выходил. С некоторыми общался у кого такой опыт был. В описаниях чёрным туннелем
называют. Это нулевой цикл. Там нет измерений. Времени тоже. Без этого никуда не перейдёшь. Это что-то типа чёрной дыры.
Ну если реальная чёрная дыра то тогда вообще разматерилизует. Бронсон это имел ввиду.

----------


## tempo

> только вот есть ли среди вас те, кто верит, что произошёл от обезьяны?


 Видя, как упорно стремятся многие человеки к обезьяноподобию - верю ))

----------


## Morpho

> Блин, да был я в ней. И все были кто из тела выходил. С некоторыми общался у кого такой опыт был. В описаниях чёрным туннелем
> называют. Это нулевой цикл. Там нет измерений. Времени тоже. Без этого никуда не перейдёшь. Это что-то типа чёрной дыры.
> Ну если реальная чёрная дыра то тогда вообще разматерилизует. Бронсон это имел ввиду.


 


Мне, чтобы понять, что там Бронсон имел в виду, надо всю тему прочитать, чего я делать не хочу в силу слабой заинтересованности данным вопросом. Охотно тебе верю, что ты где-то был и что-то видел. Не факт, конечно, что ты был именно там, где предполагаешь, и видел то, что имело место быть. Ни одна теория или гипотеза в настоящее время не даёт 100%-но правильного ответа относительно устройства (возникновения) мира. Можно просто отдавать предпочтение той, или иной. Я, например, больше склоняюсь к тому, что реальности, как таковой, не существует. Наш мир - это всего лишь компьютерная симуляция, гениально настроенная, с качественной графикой, и явно не рандомная. Недавно прочитала, что Geohot тоже пришёл к такому же выводу). Хотя, гипотеза и не нова.

----------


## Morpho

Как же меня достал Билайн. Я уже задолбалась его блокировки обходить. Пробное сообщение. До этого удавалось зарегистрироваться, но или тут же выдавало, что "Ресурс заблокирован...." или входила, но написать что-то не представлялось возможным. Долбаная страна. Даже сдохнуть нормально нельзя.

----------


## Morpho

friGate, вроде, работает, но не знаю, как надолго.

----------


## Артикль

У меня с Мегафона вроде нормально заходит. Браузер Яндекс. Только чё то стал сбрасывать заход на сайт. В настройках 
сбросил средний фильтр. Да, сайт Роскомнадзор блокировал.

----------


## tempo

Скоро и до Беларуси очередь дойдёт...
Технически блокировка уже проработана во время майдана.

----------


## Morpho

Боже... Экран большой. Не понимаю, как люди смартфоном пользуются. В смарте вообще не захожу в инет, бесит маленький экран. На работе комп, дома - ноут. Зачем флагман куплен, непонятно.

----------


## Morpho

Не пользуюсь фонариком в смарте. Потому что неудобно. Чтобы нормально освещать пространство, есть специальное устройство, регулируется яркость, удобно держать в руке.

----------


## Morpho

Фоткаю на смарте только в крайних случаях. Если хочу сделать качественное фото - пользуюсь профессиональным фотоаппаратом.

----------


## Morpho

Вот и скажите мне, зачем нужен смартфон...

----------


## Morpho

> Скоро и до Беларуси очередь дойдёт...
> Технически блокировка уже проработана во время майдана.


 Естественно. У вас же тоже царь несменяемый. А как народ в узде держать, чтобы дух свободы не почувствовал? Конечно, блокировать от остального мира. Постепенно. Чтобы никто ничего не понял.

----------


## Артикль

> Долбаная страна. Даже сдохнуть нормально нельзя.


 Ну с помощью этого ресурса не знаю как сдохнуть, но дурдом вполне вероятно. )))

----------


## Morpho

> Ну с помощью этого ресурса не знаю как сдохнуть, но дурдом вполне вероятно. )))


 Не дай мне бог сойти с ума.
Нет, легче посох в сума;
Нет, легче труд и глад.
Не то, чтоб разумом моим
Я дорожил; не то, чтоб с ним
Расстаться был не рад:

Когда б оставили меня
На воле, как бы резво я
Пустился в темный лес!
Я пел бы в пламенном бреду,
Я забывался бы в чаду
Нестройных, чудных грез.

И я б заслушивался волн,
И я глядел бы, счастья полн,
В пустые небеса;
И силен, волен был бы я,
Как вихорь, роющий поля,
Ломающий леса.

Да вот беда: сойди с ума,
И страшен будешь как чума,
Как раз тебя запрут,
Посадят на цепь дурака
И сквозь решетку как зверка
Дразнить тебя придут.

А ночью слышать буду я
Не голос яркий соловья,
Не шум глухой дубров -
А крик товарищей моих
Да брань смотрителей ночных,
Да визг, да звон оков.

----------


## tempo

> Естественно. У вас же тоже царь несменяемый. А как народ в узде держать, чтобы дух свободы не почувствовал? Конечно, блокировать от остального мира. Постепенно. Чтобы никто ничего не понял.


 Ну, скорее, этот форум заблокируют исключительно  с благими намерениями )
Что до царей, они у нас таки разные. Вашу крысу и её крысятник не сравнить с нашим благолепием.

----------


## Артикль

Теперь у меня мало того что с аккаунта слетаю так ещё и личные сообщения перестали отправляться. Какая-то таблица 
выходит что невозможно отправить.
А ещё сайт предлагал ярлык на экран, а я дурак отказался. Теперь не знаю как вернуть такую возможность.
Да со смарта не легко в инете быть. Долго привыкал.

----------


## Morpho

> Вашу крысу и её крысятник не сравнить с нашим благолепием.


 Я люблю Россию, но должна признать, что ты прав. У нас уже многие настоятели храмов об этом говорят. Те, кто честь свою не разменивают.

----------


## tempo

Феня, какие посохи, сумЫ и запоры?? Сейчас - не тогда, мир вывернут наизнанку, и палата №6 гуляет снаружи, на свободе ))

----------


## Morpho

> Теперь у меня мало того что с аккаунта слетаю так ещё и личные сообщения перестали отправляться. Какая-то таблица 
> выходит что невозможно отправить.
> А ещё сайт предлагал ярлык на экран, а я дурак отказался. Теперь не знаю как вернуть такую возможность.
> Да со смарта не легко в инете быть. Долго привыкал.


 Ты не можешь прочитать мои сообщения?

----------


## Morpho

> Феня, какие посохи, сумЫ и запоры?? Сейчас - не тогда, мир вывернут наизнанку, и палата №6 гуляет снаружи, на свободе ))


 Думаю, что ещё не совсем гуляет) И ещё не всё потеряно)

----------


## tempo

> Я люблю Россию, но должна признать, что ты прав. У нас уже многие настоятели храмов об этом говорят. Те, кто честь свою не разменивают.


 Если бы я со своим букетом жил в России - уже бы жить перестал.

----------


## Артикль

> Ты не можешь прочитать мои сообщения?


 Прочитать то прочитал, а ответить не возможно. И у тебя вообще выдаёт что ты заблокировала почту или тебя лишили такой
опции. И в профиле этой опции нет.

----------


## Morpho

> Если бы я со своим букетом жил в России - уже бы жить перестал.


 Ну не скажи. Если бы жил в МСК или Питере (особенно в Питере), то даже бы лучше было, поверь. На срочные процедуры на такси бы возили.

----------


## Артикль

Какие-то есть аккаунты в которых не значится последний день посещения. Теперь и у тебя так стало.
У одного модера последний день год назад стоит. У Тряпке тоже последний день не значится. Дормина он
банил полгода назад. И больше ни каких действий.

----------


## Morpho

> Какие-то есть аккаунты в которых не значится последний день посещения. Теперь и у тебя так стало.
> У одного модера последний день год назад стоит. У Тряпке тоже последний день не значится. Дормина он
> банил полгода назад. И больше ни каких действий.


 Тебя что смущает?) Ты моё крайнее сообщение видел?

----------


## Артикль

> Тебя что смущает?) Ты моё крайнее сообщение видел?


 Твоё то видел. Но тебе уже не напишешь. У тебя всё заблокировано.)

----------


## tempo

> Ну не скажи. Если бы жил в МСК или Питере (особенно в Питере), то даже бы лучше было, поверь. На срочные процедуры на такси бы возили.


 Да с такси всё нормально, и не по срочным делам возят,.
В России, скорее всего, жить было бы негде и не на что.

----------


## Артикль

> Ну не скажи. Если бы жил в МСК или Питере (особенно в Питере), то даже бы лучше было, поверь. На срочные процедуры на такси бы возили.


 Теперь уже вряд ли. В бюджете на 22 год из здравоохранения изъяты 150 миллиардов и передаются в силовые структуры.
Из образования поменьше.

----------


## Morpho

> Твоё то видел. Но тебе уже не напишешь. У тебя всё заблокировано.)


 Нет. Я решила погореть на этом деле, пиши.))

----------


## Артикль

> .        Вы не можете отправить сообщение Morpho, поскольку он(а) решил(а) не принимать личные сообщения, либо ему(ей) не разрешена эта опция


 И как писать ? )))

----------


## Артикль

> Нет. Я решила погореть на этом деле, пиши.))


 Погореть это потренироваться ? )

----------


## Артикль

Может ещё и почта быть завалена. Удалять надо. Там максимально только 100 сообщений вмещается

----------


## tempo

> Теперь уже вряд ли. В бюджете на 22 год из здравоохранения изъяты 150 миллиардов и передаются в силовые структуры.
> Из образования поменьше.


 Зато триллион, если не ошибаюсь, в закрома сложили. Надо полагать, надёжные...
И 4 триллиона - вывод капитала за 9 месяцев 2021г.

----------


## Morpho

Кстати, по теме. House of Ashes - нуууу.... такое себе. Самая отстойная часть всех историй. Для меня, лично, было минусом то, что почти вся основная серия прошла в одной локации. Причём, крайне неинтересной.

----------


## Артикль

> Зато триллион, если не ошибаюсь, в закрома сложили. Надо полагать, надёжные...
> И 4 триллиона - вывод капитала за 9 месяцев 2021г.


 А ещё занимаются только ковидными. Остальные все дохнут. Кто от сердечно сосудистой, кто от онкологии.

----------


## Morpho

> Теперь уже вряд ли. В бюджете на 22 год из здравоохранения изъяты 150 миллиардов и передаются в силовые структуры.
> Из образования поменьше.


  Откуда такие сведения?) Я в бюджете работаю, и нам объявили о профиците средств, мы на следующий год прям разбогатеем)

----------


## Артикль

> Откуда такие сведения?) Я в бюджете работаю, и нам объявили о профиците средств, мы на следующий год прям разбогатеем)


 Ты что, в здравоохранение работаешь ?)

----------


## Morpho

> Погореть это потренироваться ? )


 погореть - это сделать ставку на неподтверждённый стартап)

----------


## Morpho

> Ты что, в здравоохранение работаешь ?)


 в министерстве образования

----------


## Артикль

> погореть - это сделать ставку на неподтверждённый стартап)


 Это как это ?)

----------


## Morpho

> Это как это ?)


 Тот, кто очень нравится, но ты не уверена, что он рентабельный)

----------


## tempo

> А ещё занимаются только ковидными. Остальные все дохнут. Кто от сердечно сосудистой, кто от онкологии.


 Вот кстати, то ли наш Лучезарный Чучхе  :Smile:  что-то скрывает, то ли ковидло белорусское не столь злоебуче. То ли лечат как-то иначе.
1 ноября
Беларусь - 1890 выявленных (1 на 5000 населения), 15 умерших (смертность 0.8%).
Россия - 40402  (1 на 3500) и 1155 (смертность 3%).
При этом, никаких локдаунов и никаких обязательных намордников.

----------


## tempo

> в министерстве образования


 Я думал, в министерстве культуры )))) знаешь этот анекдот?

----------


## Morpho

> Вот кстати, то ли наш Лучезарный Чучхе  что-то скрывает, то ли ковидло белорусское не столь злоебуче. То ли лечат как-то иначе.
> 1 ноября
> Беларусь - 1890 выявленных (1 на 5000 населения), 15 умерших (смертность 0.8%).
> Россия - 40402  (1 на 3500) и 1155 (смертность 3%).
> При этом, никаких локдаунов и никаких обязательных намордников.


 Численность населения у вас с Россией несравнимо. Естественно, у нас *опа. 
Кстати, я чувствовать себя хуже стала после вакцинации. И по статистике ( личной) по образовательным учреждениям те, кто переболел ковидом БЕЗ вакцины чувствовали себя лучше, чем когда привились и заболели. Вывод - после вакцинации в 80% случаев люди болеют тяжелее.

----------


## Артикль

> .          Вывод - после вакцинации в 80% случаев люди болеют тяжеле


 Вакцинация иммунитет ослабляет.

----------


## Артикль

Чего там с почтой то ? На твой вопрос не могу ответить

----------


## Morpho

> Я думал, в министерстве культуры )))) знаешь этот анекдот?


 нет можно без запятых расскажи)

----------


## Артикль

> Серьёзно?) А ещё что?)


 Круглый стол микробиологов ролик смотрел. Как то выходит что на вирус определённого вида действует, а перед другими
имунку ослабляет.

----------


## tempo

> Численность населения у вас с Россией несравнимо. Естественно, у нас *опа.


 Так я ж специально учёл численность населения.
И процент заболевших меньше, а процент умерших меньше аж в 4 раза.
И, у меня, с моим @$#^%иммунитетом, всё прошло как лёгкий грипп, оставив на память антитела.

----------


## tempo

> нет можно без запятых расскажи)


 - Алё, прачечная..?
- ХУЯЧЕЧНАЯ!!! Министерство культуры!

----------


## Артикль

> Вау. Голова кругом, что ты видел. Ты приезжай, диссертацию вместе напишем)


 И куда потом её представим ? )

----------


## tempo

Офигефения, а верно ль
Настроен мой детектор дыма
Кой заявляет, что в дымину
Ты если не уже, то скоро..?
 :Wink:

----------


## Артикль

Этот ковид ещё в ВОЗе не числится. Также как и в ООН числится не РФ, а СССР. Хотя срок СССР закончился в 2021 году. Да и РФ
в 2017 контракт истёк. Ковид это так, для передела территорий.

----------


## tempo

> С другой стороны. Отмечали мы сегодня в коллективе. Потом с Ромой полчаса такси вызывали. Он гей. А я одна.


 Ну да - он в самом деле с _другой_ стороны )))

----------


## tempo

> ты сказал, что я бесноватая) Ну лет.... сколько назад?)


 Ну ты же практикуешь общение с бесами, или, иначе говоря, склонными к строгому бухучёту потусторонними сущностями?
(ушёл на бозу до утра)

----------


## Morpho

> Ну ты же практикуешь общение с бесами, или, иначе говоря, склонными к строгому бухучёту потусторонними сущностями?
> (ушёл на бозу до утра)


  :Smile: салодкіх сноў)

----------


## Morpho

> Ну ты же практикуешь общение с бесами


 Ну а чем, по твоему, я вчера занималась.

----------


## Morpho

Блин, очень обрадовалась вчера, что так много выходных дали... Таким, как я, вообще ничего давать не надо, чтобы работали с утра до ночи не покладая рук. Я очень, очень недовольна собой. 
На этом самокритика закончена.  :Smile: 
Всё больше убеждаюсь, что я трезвая и я пьяная - это два разных человека, и они друг другу не представлены. Поэтому лучше я сделаю вид, что не знаю, кто это тут вчера столько фигни всякой навалил, что я сейчас минут десять всё удаляла.

----------


## Артикль

> Всё больше убеждаюсь, что я трезвая и я пьяная - это два разных человека, и они друг другу не представлены.


 Значит нужно ещё один аккаунт. В одном будешь писать трезвой, в другом пьяной.

----------


## tempo

Да, навалила ты, матушка, знатно ))

----------


## Morpho

> Значит нужно ещё один аккаунт. В одном будешь писать трезвой, в другом пьяной.


 Это могло бы быть вариантом, если бы на следующий день меня саму не шокировали собственные записи)

----------


## Артикль

Ничего особенного замечено не было.

----------


## Morpho

> Да, навалила ты, матушка, знатно ))


 Да уж... Как в анекдоте: "Какой же ты, Илюшенька, добрый, когда трезвый")

----------


## Morpho

> Ничего особенного замечено не было.


 Ну ладно тогда. Хорошо.)

----------


## Артикль

Марго, а Ты как понимаешь значение "стартап"? Start это начало как бы. Up это верх. Следовательно начало некоего подъёма.
Ну это если дословно переводить.

----------


## Morpho

Марго?) 
Понимаю так же, как и ты. Но не помню, в каком контексте я это слово применила.

----------


## Morpho

А кнопочки на ЛС, я вчера всё-таки перепутала. Да, действительно были отключены.

----------


## Артикль

> погореть - это сделать ставку на неподтверждённый стартап)


 Вот в этом

----------


## Артикль

На твой вопрос ответил в личку

----------


## tempo

Феня!! Как жаль, что я вчера не скинул тебе вчерашней этот шедевр:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1QaFSQD90I
а потом обзор шедевра:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6cRkAJthpw

----------


## Артикль

Ну тогда уж такой шедевр
https://yandex.ru/video/touch/previe...15842007493151

----------


## Morpho

Если бы не было разъяснения, я бы никогда не поняла, какой глубокий смысл г-н Бутусов вложил в этот бред. Ну вторая, вообще без комментариев)

----------


## tempo

Думаю, этот креатив вполне мог бы стать гимном этого скорбного форума  ))
До кучи, даже господь упомянут.

----------


## Morpho

> Думаю, этот креатив вполне мог бы стать гимном этого скорбного форума  ))
> До кучи, даже господь упомянут.


 Вообще, от Бутусова я не ожидала... нормальные песни вроде пел. Это Наутилус, кажется.

----------


## tempo

Сейчас Бутусов пишет тексты сам.
Раньше - Кормильцев Илья, но он умер в 2007 г.

----------


## Артикль

https://yandex.ru/video/touch/previe...91662557738474

----------


## Артикль

Вот Лаэртский. Пока жарился хряк. Там есть одна строка "Зачем жарился хряк"? А в других исполнениях там заставка
с Советским паспортом. То есть Лаэртский как бы намекает что в будущем ещё вспомните про былые времена. У меня эта
кассета была в конце 80 - х. Ко мне приезжали бухать две подруги. И всё спрашивали про хряка послушать. Ещё строка
"разбился дурак совсем".  Вот и у меня всё разбилось. Нынешнее время поганое. И обратно не вернуться.

----------


## Morpho

Ещё раз убеждаюсь, что без либретто здесь не обойтись. Кроме того, я совершенно не понимаю намёков)

----------


## Артикль

Они там в произведение какой-то свой смысл закладывают что не каждый поймёшь. Ну про хряка ещё как то можно понять.
Тем более могут проявлять творчество под дозой анаши. Тогда мозг несколько по иному реальность воспринимает.

----------


## Morpho

Лет 15 назад я была буквально поглощена серией игр о девушке-детективе Нэнси Дрю. Их выпускал "Новый диск", и компания, в которой на тот момент я работала, имела полный их сборник. Я имела в коллекции почти все игры этой серии, но при переезде из-за ремонта, решила избавиться от основной части, оставив только хиты. "Псы-призраки Лунного озера" - один из них. Почему я вдруг вспомнила о нём… Там была одна особа, которая в молодости плотно общалась с контрабандистами, и сохранила сленг того времени до самой старости. Когда Нэнси задавала вопросы, на которые следовал положительный ответ, то он звучал так – "абсолютно-валютно". Почему он второй день звучит в моей голове, непонятно. Видно, пора вкладывать в евро))

----------


## Morpho

Две визуальные новеллы. "Зайчик и "Грех" - запредельно жуткие. Все ваши детские страхи, прочно скрытые в подсознании, вырвутся наружу. Вы вспомните нечто такое, о чём вспоминать не принято. Особенно на ночь.

----------


## Morpho

Досмотрела 3 эпизод визуальной новеллы "Зайчик". Странные чувства, от финальной сцены - будто то, что происходит, тебе до боли знакомо… Эта залитая лунным светом лесная поляна, снег, падающий наоборот - от земли к звёздам, жутковатая компания то ли зверей, то ли людей в масках… Ты подпрыгиваешь и летишь всё выше, с удивлением замечая, что вокруг всё живое, а у деревьев и Луны есть лица. Это волшебное ощущение полёта, которое столько раз случалось испытывать во сне…  "…бесовски сладкое чувство, …какое-то пронзающее, какое-то томительно-страшное наслаждение". Жаль, что эта опция нам будет доступна только после жизни)

----------


## Morpho

Неплохое оформление к Dying Light 2:

----------


## Morpho

Я так хочу вернуться в тот мир. В мир кукол, который мне открылся год назад.

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Nabat

Dying Light - такое убожество по отношению к Dead Island, на мой взгляд. Добавив тупой паркур и разрушив всю атмосферу, они напрочь убили подающую большие надежды серию игр.

----------

